# Pensacola Pier 2-27 sharks sheepshead



## Weagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Fished from about 10 this morning till 2pm. Catching was slow. A few small sharks pestering dead cigars and one decent sheepshead. I also saw one small popm and a couple of whiting caught near the surf. No spanish or Bonito.

The sharks went back but we did retrieve the tackle from their dental work. 









I don't think you are supposed to bring them up, but the pier was pretty deserted and they were small.











Nice Dinner fish .. Yum


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad to see you released them. Good catch on the sheepshead!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice sheepshead! & those small sharks are always fun.


----------

